# Rectificadores monofasicos



## blacker81 (Nov 28, 2006)

Saludos.
Estoy buscando información acerca de Rectificadores monofásicos con factor de potencia unitario y sus criterios de diseño para diferentes topologias. No he encontrado nada en la red y quisiera que me ayudaran con éste tema.

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## thors (Nov 30, 2006)

creo que tu pregunta esta mal hecha

puedes ser mas claro con lo del factor de potencia unitario ¿¿¿

y lo del diseño te refieres a la construccion del rectificador ''¿¿¿¿


----------

